# Fuel shut off, should I add?



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I have a Briggs & Stratton snow series engine without a fuel shut off valve.
Looks like the panel already has a cut out for the valve to go in. Is the addition
of a valve a good idea? Do you guys use yours?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

you dont *need* one, but yes, it's a good idea.

I had a carb float "stick" after using the snowblower a few years ago, which allowed gas to leak out of the carb..didnt notice it when I put the snowblower away, but I came out to the garage the next morning to find half of a gallon of gas on the floor! not good..

since then I always shut off the gas supply after using the machine..have to remember to turn it back on though!  or it makes starting difficult!  but it quickly becomes part of the routine..If you can add one easily, I would..

scot


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Definitely a good idea to have one. If you ever need to drain the fuel from the tank a shut off valve makes it much easier.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I shut off the gas and let the engine run out of gas when I store my snow blower.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

JerryD said:


> I shut off the gas and let the engine run out of gas when I store my snow blower.


Same here, unless I know that I am going back out in a relatively short time.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

When I replaced my Tecumseh 7HP on my 1971 Ariens with the Briggs 21m214 it did not come with the fuel shut off switch. But I added it. It was a little bit of a job to do it with having to keep removing the fuel tank to see if I had the correct length with the fuel line, but I am glad that I did it.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Another reason to use a fuel shut-off valve..this came from another discussion on another forum:

(Engine oil volume has *increased*)
"It is a common problem. A fuel shut of valve on gas line will fix it. Or a new needle valve in the carburetor will normally fix it. Gravity fed with a bad needle valve the gas seeps threw the carburetor and has no place to go but into the oil. So a shut of valve and turn it on when using the mower. and run out of gas to shut off. Cheap way! As engine heat will evaporate the excess gas running. Cheap. Or buy a rebuilt carb and replace it. As just replacing a needle valve will not help if the seat for it is bad. Sometimes you can adjust the float just a bit too"

Scot


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

if your replacing fuel lines id say do it for sure! like others have said.. its a great feature to have! i use mine to shut the engine off after im done.. shut the fuel and idle down.. just let it run out of gas..

or if your gastank is empty.. then yes.. but i wouldnt do this one task if i had to empty the tank first.. thats just a big mess to clean up.. and yes m that lazy!  i call it E-fficient!


----------

